# Sugar Additions



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Does anyone here use non-honey ingredients in mead or add honey/sugar to wine. I'm wondering how much honey must be added to white wine before it starts to take on a clover honey character (additions during fermentation)


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

That's a tough one... I think it'd depend on the wine and how assertive the honey is. I haven't tried it but I would speculate it might take a good bit of honey. You could certainly do a measured test: keep one taster as a palate "control". Then, to another sample of known volume, gradually add measured bits of honey and dissolve. Keep tasting, referring to the unadulterated sample, until you like it. Note that to be more accurate (I know you're savvy but for the rest of us







), one would need to have several graduated "adding" vessels as the volume would decrease with each taste, skewing your scale-up later.

Then, if it's feasible and you like it, multiply up for the volume of the full batch; you'll be right in the ballpark. Just my $.02


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Ben, I appreciate it.

Hal


----------

